# El Paso~!



## Acisej (May 6, 2008)

Though technically it's an anime con, not a furry con, I'd love to meet some of you guys who live in my area! I think there needs to be more anthro-lovers....at least I hardly know any in El Paso. P:

Check it out if you live near here!
http://elpasoanimecon.org

June 13-15! $7/day, $15 for all three, so it's not too bad. n_n

I've a few more details on my FA page's journal as well.

....
On a side note, I hope this is the right forum. o_<;


----------



## Acisej (May 30, 2008)

Well, it's about a week away. Guess no one here will be going. xD;


----------



## Azul_Wulfreig (May 30, 2008)

Hey, who knows? ^__^
  I'm heading down to Fabens, TX; so I might check things out. =]


----------



## Acisej (May 31, 2008)

Oooo, awesome! 8D
If you make it, let me know! n_n
Imma give requests our to FA users only. <333


----------

